# Sheikh Mo's Car Collection...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What do you reckon, some tidy motors eh?

And a few hideous ones too - he even has a series 1 land rover!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Who Pick's the colours.. blue Hummer, Yellow Roller....:yuck:


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Who Pick's the colours.. blue Hummer, Yellow Roller....:yuck:


Check this out ---->


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> What do you reckon, some tidy motors eh?
> 
> And a few hideous ones too - he even has a series 1 land rover!
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


oh god that hummer...


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

damn, thats a purdy nice lineup

"I think i'llll take theeee 360... nah the GT... bleh the aston should cut it, I'm only going to the other side of the garage"


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

I thought 'Mo' was short for 'Mohammed', not 'Motors'...


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Del said:


> I thought 'Mo' was short for 'Mohammed', not 'Motors'...


It is ......


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

God will bless them for their humility


----------



## Small son (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice collection!
But by the way they are for his son Hamdan


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

surely his son can share.
I only want one or two of them


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Do you think they're company cars, or does he pay for them out of his own salary?


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

i wouldn't be suprised if they were give to em for free...something like a image booster for the car ..


----------

